# knitting flower



## lale (Jan 14, 2015)

I hope to love lt


----------



## BobzMum (Nov 10, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

Pretty. Thanks.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty flower,lovely work. :thumbup:


----------



## jacinta1916 (Oct 19, 2014)

The flower is lovely.


----------



## seedytoe (Jul 31, 2013)

Oh! that's cute


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Very nice. Makes me want a machine


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

Very clever, great photos!


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Are these your photos? If not, do you have permission to post this person's work?


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks Lale for going to the trouble to show us how to do the flower. You have made it very clear/easy to understand with your nice photos. I will most certainly have a go at knitting some.
Thanks again Sue. :thumbup:


----------



## Patrina (May 17, 2011)

Thank you for sharing looks fantastic


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

Found this video,but nothing else - om actual MKing patterns for knit flower-which is lovely,thanks for sharing!!

http://www.king-star.org/%D8%A2%D9%85%D9%88%D8%B2%D8%B4-%D8%A8%D8%A7%D9%81%D8%AA-%D8%A8%D8%A7-%D8%A7%DB%8C%D9%86%D8%AA%D8%B1%D8%B3%DB%8C%D8%A7/intarsia_machine_knitting/

Hmm,just found this link,English

http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=fa&u=http://www.ninitak.com/&prev=search

Well-above link looks crazy!! Don't know how to correct it!


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

I just found it too....the link won't post as it shown on that page because it is typed using an Arabic keyboard. This link should work.
http://www.king-star.org/%D8%A8%D8%A7%D9%81%D8%AA-%DA%AF%D9%84-%D8%A8%D8%A7-%D9%85%D8%A7%D8%B4%DB%8C%D9%86-%D8%A8%D8%A7%D9%81%D8%AA%D9%86%DB%8C/
This link should work.
Nice instructions to make the flower in any case.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-320638-1.html#6899566


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

Azzara said:


> I just found it too....the link won't post as it shown on that page because it is typed using an Arabic keyboard. This link should work.
> http://www.king-star.org/%D8%A8%D8%A7%D9%81%D8%AA-%DA%AF%D9%84-%D8%A8%D8%A7-%D9%85%D8%A7%D8%B4%DB%8C%D9%86-%D8%A8%D8%A7%D9%81%D8%AA%D9%86%DB%8C/
> This link should work.
> Nice instructions to make the flower in any case.
> ...


 Thanks! Now-how do you get the link /pictures to move? Must be brain dead today!! <G> Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

mtnmama67 said:


> Thanks! Now-how do you get the link /pictures to move? Must be brain dead today!! <G> Thanks in advance!!


I think these are just pictures. I didn't see anything to 'play'


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

Azzara said:


> I think these are just pictures. I didn't see anything to 'play'


Than ks for reassuring me-that I am NOT getting Alzheimers!! VBG!!


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

I will try this later today and see what happens!


----------



## rhpoway (Feb 15, 2011)

The pictures describe very well what to do at each step, so thanks for posting.


----------



## RuthFromOhio (Oct 24, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this clever idea. The photos very clearly describe how to do it. Thanks.


----------



## Anouchic (May 14, 2014)

I like the flower a lot. Thanks for posting pictures


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

Looks awesome!


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks for posting. Lots of possibilities for something like this.


----------



## jeannie2954 (Apr 19, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. I can imagine doing several of these, starting with a darker color and going lighter with layers to give it depth. Again, Thank You!


----------



## eqnancy613 (Jan 22, 2015)

Ingenious - one of the nicest knit flowers I've seen - thanks for the picture tutorial. Nancy


----------



## diana999 (Mar 24, 2011)

nice


----------



## quill-ws (Jul 30, 2014)

Lovely Machine Knitted Flower, Clever Idea, whoever thought of it.
From, Susan, U.K.


----------



## quill-ws (Jul 30, 2014)

Hello Ruth from Ohio, I love the hat! From, Susan, U.K.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks, I will have to try it!


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks, Lale. I'll see how well I can do it. Your pictures are a great instruction.


----------



## annejo (May 3, 2011)

very clever anne


----------



## turtle58 (Mar 1, 2014)

Thank you! I have to try that tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## patriciaah (Jul 13, 2012)

What a great idea!!!


----------



## Ayarnaddict (Oct 23, 2014)

Thank you, Lale for sharing this.


----------



## Jon82 (Jun 11, 2014)

Looking forward to trying these but I need a few more instructions than just the photos. Cast on - e-wrap?
How many rows on all the needles? When you set the needles in pattern what do you do with the stitches [5] between the needles in work [8]? How do you do the last row, bind off or run a thread to pull them all together?
Sorry for all the questions.


----------

